# ELSES News



## civengPE (Jun 8, 2006)

:wtf:

I just called NCEES and ELSES and got the same response. They say results will now not be released until sometime next week.

Damn I need a drink!!!!

:drunk:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2006)

$215 bucks dont buy you much these days I guess....


----------



## civengPE (Jun 8, 2006)

For what it's worth, the ladys answering the phone were very nice. Not what I was expecting.


----------



## VTskier (Jun 8, 2006)

I hope that's wrong. I just checked the Vermont state website for professional registrations and it is down for maintenance. Maybe uploading new info into the database????


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 8, 2006)

I just checked the mailbox. Nothing...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 8, 2006)

^ I check that site about 15 times per day, VTskier.

Compared to some states, it doesn't seem like we have the most up to date site with the new bells and whistles.

It was down for maintenance one time I checked a couple weeks back. It didn't change much when it came back.


----------



## statedogg (Jun 8, 2006)

> ^ I check that site about 15 times per day, VTskier.
> Compared to some states, it doesn't seem like we have the most up to date site with the new bells and whistles.
> 
> It was down for maintenance one time I checked a couple weeks back. It didn't change much when it came back.


You should check Mississippi's. I think it was created with Front Page.


----------



## Brimstone (Jun 8, 2006)

> > ^ I check that site about 15 times per day, VTskier.
> > Compared to some states, it doesn't seem like we have the most up to date site with the new bells and whistles.
> >
> > It was down for maintenance one time I checked a couple weeks back. It didn't change much when it came back.
> ...




Actually, I think that's giving the state too much credit. My guess is Notepad was the design tool of choice for Mississippi.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, Miss. is kinda lame-o as well. :tone:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 8, 2006)

Just called ELSES and spoke to my state coordinator.

The good news, in VT he examinees are notified directly by ELSES.

The bad news, she said they hoped to mail them late next week, meaning we wouldn't get them until like the 20th-22nd.

Fuck!

 :suicide:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 8, 2006)

Did he, by any chance mean he hoped we would receive them in the mail by late next week?

Why can't some responsible entity, be it ELSES, NCEES or anyone in the know just come forward and post the info on their site?

I can't understand why the secrecy?

Ed


----------



## civengPE (Jun 8, 2006)

The lady I spoke with At ELSES said they were discussing putting updated info regarding result status on their web site down the road.

Too bad for us, but maybe all of the screaming has finally gotten through to them and will help the future test takers.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 8, 2006)

That would be good if we helped to make a difference. Too bad those SOBs ahead of us didn't scream loud enough! 

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Jun 8, 2006)

I called OK board today. They had not received anything. I swear I heard someone in the background say, "That'll push it back another week". And then I heard, MUHAHAHAHA. :ass:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 9, 2006)

[SIZE=8pt]MUHAHAHAHA[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]MUHAHAHAHA[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]MUHAHAHAHA[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]MUHAHAHAHA[/SIZE]

[SIZE=17pt]MUHAHAHAHA[/SIZE]

[SIZE=21pt]MUHAHAHAHA[/SIZE]

:ass:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

> Did he, by any chance mean he hoped we would receive them in the mail by late next week?
> I can't understand why the secrecy?


I spoke with a woman. She said, they think they will be sending them out late next week.

I also got the bit about the standard wait time of 10-12 weeks, but that some years its earlier or later, so don't read too much into when they were released in past years.

Sounds like a different response than you got.

:suicide: :suicide: :suicide:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

Just hit the NCEES site.

The pass rates page was slow as hell to load. I thought, oooh maybe they are updating. But its still just the same info for 10/05.

I guess the 20,000 nervous engineers pounding the site are slowing it down!


----------



## meers (Jun 9, 2006)

> I spoke with a woman. She said, they think they will be sending them out late next week.


I wonder by late next week means June 15th..b'cuz thats what TX board keeps saying "Start checking website by June 15th"


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 9, 2006)

The latest from ELSES



> I don?t think people always understand that when we do finally get them, we want you guys to have them as quickly as possible!  We are waiting impatiently ourselves.
> There is no delay if ELSES releases results, since NCEES simply walks the disks with the data over to us from down the hall (we share the same building). Trust me, when those scores are ready, it is pure insanity around here printing letters and stuffing envelopes and running the postage meter. A businesslike game of ?hot potato?.
> 
> I am trying to say, I understand your position and I fully hope that when you DO get your letter it is good news.
> ...


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

single,

Where was that letter found?

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

The sooner they get them out, the less they have to deal with stressed out folks like us calling and emailing them.

I gotta think it's like the kid in the backseat asking "are we there yet?" for the 14th time.


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 9, 2006)

I sent my state board (MI) an email; they forwarded to ELSES; have received two replies since.

Lea Strickland has been courteous and friendly and I believe her when she says the holdup is in the NCEES Scoring department.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, any of the folks I dealt with at the state board or ELSES have been courteous and friendly.

The only time I got stonewalled for info was when I asked what the exam room layout was going to be, because I was trying to figure out how to best sort my references. I was told they couldn't divulge that info. But, even that was firm but professional.


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 9, 2006)

I should clarify that not all states receive their results directly from ELSES; my comments (two posts in this topic) *apply to Michigan in particular.* I don't know which states receive results directly from ELSES, nor do I know if the procedure is the same for states receiving results directly from ELSES.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm in VT, we hear straight from ELSES too.


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 9, 2006)

Just called NCEES asking for a date, the lady that answered said that NCEES has not received the scores from the people that's "grading" 'em yet, so she doesn't have a date... :ruh:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 9, 2006)

So whom is grading the Test? NCEES? ELSES?

According to Singlespeed, NCEES is the cause of the hold up.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

^ Hasn't finished receiving them? :blink:

Don't they just have to "walk them down the hall"? :thatsgay:


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 9, 2006)

:wtf: It's unbelievable the disrespect these people have for us... they are just passing the ball from one another.

Let's all bug 'em 'til they answer something certain!! call em every 15 min at (800) 250-3196 (NCEES).


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree that its disrepsectful. Maybe at least inconsiderate. I think its because we allow it. It could also contribute to the reasoning that engineers work hard, long hours, have pretty good educations, yet we don't get the salaries that I think we deserve- because we let it happen.

The bad part is that the ELSES and NCEES people are engineers as well- mostly PEs.

If I worked for any of these entities, I would certainly be the one to implement a more responsible, courteous, effective and efficient means by which to grade and distribute results.

Ed


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 9, 2006)

I am not sure how things work between NCEES and ELSES, but it sounds like ELSES is an outside contractor to NCEES to administer the exam. I don't know the specifics of the scope of "administer". For some states, ELSES sends the results directly to the examinees.

I have to think that the responsibility for grading the exams, determining the cut scores, and deciding who passed/ failed lies with NCEES.

From what I've heard (6/9), ELSES had not received the results from NCEES (at least for Michigan).

Keep in mind, that we all have limitations in our workplace and that most folks really try to do the best they can with the resources they have and the policies they must work under. Perhaps a kind word to those people at NCEES and ELSES who really are doing their jobs the best they can is in order.

I truly believe that the comments that I've read here, that can be taken as negative with respect to NCEES and ELSES, are not directed to the "workers" so much as is directed to the policies that these organizations may have. But, they certainly could be taken "personally".

So I'll start by saying that I do appreciate the "worker bees" at these organizations!

(And please send the results - preferrably passing - as quickly as you can; my doctor is worried about my blood pressure  )


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, my gripe is not with the rank and file people there. As I said before, all the people I've spoken with have been friendly and helpful to the extent they could.

I have more of an issue with the whole process itself.

I don't get why standardized scantron forms take so long to grade. The problems are either right or wrong, it's cut and dry.

I also don't understand why the test is not computerized, as many other professional exams have become over the years. I took the GREs on the computer, it worked great. A friend of mine did his CPA exam on the computer.

There also seems to be a lot of inconsistency from year to year and state to state. If the purpose of NCEES/ELSES is to have uniform testing and licensure standards, then why does every state have a different song and dance when it comes to applications, fees, CEUs, etc.?

It just gets so frustrating after a while. :brick:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

No one is saying that the individulas aren't doing their jobs and that their hands aren't tied.

If someone complains about oil prices and the ridiculous profits they made last year, does that mean that the lowly process engineer is a slug? No It means that the upper echelon is to blame. I'm not complaining about oil, just using it as an example.

IF the worker bees who are doing their jobs are reading these posts and getting their feelings hurt, that is not the intent. No one is blaming them. Maybe, if they are (wink, wink) reading these posts, if they have any kind of clout, they can report up the food chain how we all feel. Maybe, some good, progressive solutions can come of it all.

That would be the way I would handle it if I were fortunate enough to have that opportunity- the chance to leave the world a little better than you found it!

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

One would think that if the exam was evaluated beforehand, they could realize if it was too easy or too difficult, and adjust it accordingly to make it more like the standard exam.

They don't give raw scores anymore, but when they did, it seemed like the cut score varied considerably from test to test.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

Its all about if/then statements and other criteria to be able to program a computer to evaluate the difficulty of the exam- regardless of the outcomes. Qualifier questions are used to compare the relative capabilities of the examinees of various administrations. When a group does well on these qualifying questions but poorly overall, the test is considered difficult and cut scores adjusted downward. This may not be exact, but is probably a simplified version of what takes place.

Anything we can deduce logically can be programmed into a computer.

The program can be written once, although it might be extensive, time consuming and costly. However, within a very short time period, it will have paid for itself by increased production and less manpower needed to administer and grade tests.

This is just a theory of mine and could be way off. But I have been involved in some programming in the past and I feel pretty confident something like this can readily be accomplished.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm sure it could be accomplished.

I took the GRE a few years back. It was computerized and adaptive.

It started with middle of the road questions. As you answered correctly, the problems got harder. If you starting getting problems wrong, they got easier.

You eventually ended up pretty much at a consistent level of difficulty pretty quickly. The weight of each question in your overall score was weighted accordingly.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

Now that is engineering at its best! Too bad we can't have something as progressive!

Although, perhaps the ME PE test was like that and I must have been answering questions right before I even walked in the door!


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

I would *guess* it would take a LOT of money and a lot of political clout. It would take members of the various state boards to be on board. It would probably require petitions to state governments....

Let's go for it! : USA :

Ed


----------



## civengPE (Jun 9, 2006)

Has anyone called ELSES or NCEES this afternoon to see if they got the scores out today?

PS. What does "ORLY" stand for?

rly:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2006)

google "orly" images and you find all kind of these dumb owl sayings. just one of those "dumb" internet things...

I cant bring myself to call them, I dont want to be the one "last straw" which sends one of them over the edge, burining all of our exam results and making us retest...


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

Someone said "orly" meant "oh really", but I don't know.

I emailed our board yesterday. No answer yet.

It was because I had called in an honest attempt to see if I could get a copy of my EIT certificate as requested by my new employer (I start in a couple of weeks). The lady asked if I was a PE (implying I could use that evidence instead), but I informed here I was waiting for the results to find out.

She gave me here email address so she could give me my EIT proof via email.

Yesterday I emailed her and said I probably would wait for the PE results instead of turning in any EIT proof. I asked if by any chance she had heard anything ion the results. No answer yet.

Ed


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 9, 2006)

Just called NCEES again, and I quote "the results will not be released until 2 more weeks".

:suicide:


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 9, 2006)

If computerizing the exam was a resonable option, then it would make sense that the exam locations may be slightly different. We took the exam at a large auditorium at the state fair grounds (baaaaaa, mooooo) in Missouri and they would obviously have to have enough computers to handle the test takers...

It might make it easier for access if they have to break up the takers to locations with computers available. That way exams could be proctored in multiple locations across the states, saving a lot of people the time and effort of driving long distances and paying for hotels.

If administering the exam and grading could be easier / faster with computers, then it makes sense that it could be positive financially for EVERYONE involved (maybe they would lower the exam fees??? - HA).

Either way, it won't happen any time soon and I hope none of us have to worry about it anyway since we'll all have passed or given up at that point.

:drunk: Might as well smoke 'em while you got em... wait. wait. wait.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

If that's true, I'm raising some hell! That's BS! :angry:

I don't care if they do say 10-12 weeks to cover their behinds. I don't care if we do go into the test knowing that. Its weak. Its subpar. Its a bunch of BS. :fool:

If I don't have results next week, I'm gonna start makikng phone calls, sending out emails and just bothering the heck out of them. I think we all should do the same.

We are not a bunch of idiots. We have the resources to learn when the results were sent out last year. Heck with the 10-12 week BS. They should at least be holding their own, not getting worse from year to year.

Next week is the last reprieve. ;guns;

Ed


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 9, 2006)

Ed...

Um...

You don't work for the US Postal Service do you? :suicide:

Just checking. :cig:


----------



## civengPE (Jun 9, 2006)

One thing that many may not know is that NCEES started grading the test themselves starting with the October 2005 exam. Prior to this, they used an outside service. The results for the October 2005 exam were released 2 to 3 weeks later than the previous year's results. It looks like it will be the same thing for this past test.

They need to go back to subcontracting the grading out.

Hey is there any chance of getting a retarded emoticon?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

Not yet.

Will I get my results faster if I do? :dunno: 

I'll check on Monster to see if there any openings! 

In case you're wondering, I'm halfway just kidding. But I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way.... :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 9, 2006)

PS - I agree they shouldn't be getting worse on response.

If anyone is serious, then I think our best repreive is to pass the test, and take it to the state Board.

Dunno, you would think that as a business... Both groups administering and grading the exams would listen to their CUSTOMERS (state boards - NOT us). :whatever:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

I wonder why they brought it in-house? Save a few $$$$ ?

I would have thrown in an extra $100 for quicker service. What's $900 instead of $800?

OK, maybe I'm being cynical and OCDing about this. But, I'm just not a patient person. Or am I? Maybe I am and I don't realize it? 

Ed


----------



## civengPE (Jun 9, 2006)

ED,

I think you hit the nail on the head! They brought in house to save money. Since their customers (Boards) really don't care if the results are a couple of weeks later than previous years it's win / win in their eyes.

The real issue is that once we get our license rayers: we will quickly forget this pain and it will happen over and over again to the next exam takers.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

civeng123,

Wouldn't have been smart on their part to present this info to everyone so that we would have a clue?

The standard 10-12 week thing is their buffer, but c'mon, don't they know we can do a little detective work and look at last year's results?

It would have been a lot less anticipation and stress had ELSES and/or NCEES made this info very easy for all to find. Just a bit of customer service. I wonder if we even have a voice to express our feelings and issues? Is there even a venue for that?

Ed


----------



## civengPE (Jun 9, 2006)

You are preaching to the choir man!

This whole cloak and dagger bullshit (from NCEES) is amazing.

I asked them (NCEES) why they didn't just supply updated info on their web site.







I can only say that I believe they don't give a damn because we are not their customers. The Boards are. The only hope of changing this (IMHO) is to have a majority of the Boards complain directly to NCEES.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 9, 2006)

It won't matter, I'm gonna be a pessimist here. They won't change anything.

If you guys pass, I bet you'll be laughin at the next group of guys bitchin' in agony, and you'll say "yeah, I remember that, hahahah"


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

I ain't preachin' to the choir- I'm trying to incite a riot!!!  :thumbsup:

This sucks. Well, I won't think about it for two days at least.

Maybe I'll bring some of this up to our chapter of LES (Louisiana Engineering Society) which is part of NSPE. Maybe we all should do that. :thumbsup:

Have a good weekend. :???:

Ed


----------



## civengPE (Jun 9, 2006)

You too Ed.

I am personally going to try to pickle my liver tonight! :drunk:

Hey if I succeed then maybe they will have to give me special occomodations (sp) the next time I have to take this damn thing!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 9, 2006)

> Hey is there any chance of getting a retarded emoticon?


Done.





Although, I coach a Challenger Little League Team (disabled kids) and don't condone making fun of the less fornutate, in this case, it is quite appropriate.

LOL.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 9, 2006)

I can certainly use better lighting.

Our site was so dim my vision went out halfway through the morning test. I had to struggle for about an hour without being able to read much in the way fo my references. Luckily, eventually, I realized I had a second pair of glasses and actually put them on over my first pair (two pairs of glasses) and could finally see well enough!! Sounds crazy, but :true:

Ed


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 9, 2006)

As I had posted on the other forum, I took the EI last year (april) and the date of the exam was April 16. The date in the passing letter is June 2 and I got it in my mail box within that week... so they are behind :ass:

stupid morons... it really bugs the heck outta me that they have the balls to tell me a couple more weeks for the release for a scantron exam.... it is because the general opinion of engineers is that we are a bunch of nerds that won't speak up if they walk all over us. ;guns;


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 10, 2006)

DrFranz,

I have always thought there to be some truth in that statement- that people think that anyway, not that its true.

Ed


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 10, 2006)

Indeed, they think that way regardless of the veracity of that statement. It is our duty to change that impression. Physicians start by calling themselves doctors (even though what they hold is a professional degree, just like a JD, but you don?t see lawyers calling themselves doctors), and no one thinks of them as nerds, even though they study a lot more than many other trades. Besides, they count being interns as years in ?school?, so why can?t we count the years as EI as schooling too? They would allege that if they make a mistake, a life is lost, but if we make a mistake (either on a high-rise or a dam, or a bridge) not only one life will be lost. Besides they have the luxury of telling their clients (patients) that they have an X% chance to succeed in whatever treatment they are prescribing? I?d love to see a physician?s face if I told him he had a 60% chance of having his house standing after it?s built.

It?s all on us, my friends, if we don?t change this, nobody will.

Bring It On!!

;guns;


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 10, 2006)

Aw hell, we are already "PE's" in my book.

Patient Examinees.

Today would be a nice day for results! +1


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 10, 2006)

So y'all aren't holding my crazy rants against me yet? 

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 10, 2006)

sapper,

It just dawned on me. Aren't you supposed to be in the field?

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 11, 2006)

NCEES - No Chance of Expediting Exam Scores

ELSES - Exceptionally Long Score Evaluation System

:suicide:


----------



## civengPE (Jun 12, 2006)

Has anyone talked with NCEES or ELSES today?

:wank:


----------



## meers (Jun 12, 2006)

I just called NCEES and the lady asked me which state I took the exam in. Then she said the results will be sent to TX board this week and then its up to the board when to send out the results to us. Finally something!!!


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

Today or Friday?


----------



## civengPE (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for making the call!

Lets hope they make it this time.

rayers:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

You would think they would get TIRED of all the phoine calls and actually do something progressive like posting all this info on their websites.

Where can we find their phone number?

I guess we have to call to get the same info for our states?

Ed


----------



## civengPE (Jun 12, 2006)

NCEES (800) 250-3196

ELSES (877) 536-7729


----------



## civengPE (Jun 12, 2006)

From what I was told on previous calls, those states that get notification from the Board and not NCEES or ELSES, the Boards are fedexed a disk with the results. I would assume they would all go out with in a day or two of eachother.

As for those that are notified directly by NCEES or ELSES I have no Idea.


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 12, 2006)

Just called both. ELSES said 10 to 12 weeks and hanged-up the phone.

NCEES was a little more corteous and said that all results, for all states will be mailed by the end of this week. :watch:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

The results were mailed out last Friday, the remainder off all results will be mailed out by this Wednesday; per NCEES. :true:


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 12, 2006)

I emailed NC this am, and have not heard from them. I wonder if they are stuffing envelopes and printing licenses?


----------



## meers (Jun 12, 2006)

> The results were mailed out last Friday, the remainder off all results will be mailed out by this Wednesday; per NCEES. :true:


So the results are fedexed, correct? So the boards should have them by Thursday?


----------



## civengPE (Jun 12, 2006)

Rleon82

Man I hope you are right!!

That means some people might be getting results today and I win the pool!!!


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

I guess that depends on where you live 123. I do not care if I lost, anytime this week would be great to get the PASS results.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

There y'all go, getting my hopes up again. I was trying to settle for the latter part of next week or even the following week thing, but noooo! 

I hope you're right.

Is it just me or have we heard all kinds of responses from NCEES- according to the posts around here?

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well this latest response was from the mouth of the NCEES. Sorry you might get the results back sooner Ed.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 12, 2006)

I just got off the phone with the Florida Board and they do not have the results and have heard nothing from NCEES as to when they should receive them. :brick:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

Lenny,

Give NCEES a call.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

When you said the results were mailed out Friday and the remainder will be out this Wed, which ones were sent out Friday? Was it certain states? Not asking if you know exactly what states, but rather, just trying to get a feel for what was meant.

If some were mailed direct to examinees (as I believe it is in my state, Louisiana), would we know if they were in the Friday or Wednesday group?

IF they were in Friday's group, I could potentially receive them today?

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

The States that have NCEES mail the results directly to the Candidates had the letters mailed last Friday. The nice woman on the phone stated the results that were not mailed on Friday will be mailed out today thru Wednesday.

If you live in a state that must receive the results first, I do not know what to tell you.


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 12, 2006)

I wonder if they will give us a tracking number?? :dunno:


----------



## benbo (Jun 12, 2006)

It is hard to believe that if anybody on the East Coast recieved the results today they wouldn't have posted here or on the infamous other board. And it is getting pretty late on the East Coast. But it is beginning to sound like this week.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

So its today, tomorrow or Wednesday for me!

Gonna make an awesome weekend or a rotten one then!


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

The FedEX package would only be for the states. We will receive a congratulations letter in the mail.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

rleon, did you check your mailbox yet?


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

No Sir, I would have posted a PASS or Fail.

Because of the Hurricane over us right now, the mail was late today. I waited till 1PM and the mail carrier was 2 blocks away.

Sorry guys.


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 12, 2006)

I am in NC and we get our results from the state, Last December the results were on the web before most ELSES states got there results. I just got a reply email from the boaed stating "We have not received the PE results yet. We do not know when they will be received." Take it for what's worth.

What is really frustrating is I am only 45 min. from NCEES, but I gurantee if I drove down there I would get the some old story "10-12 weeks" :wtf:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

the wheels on the bus go 'round and 'round....


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 12, 2006)

Why did they (NCEES) tell me something different then?... well, I'll run out of patience the date I posted (in the pool) and then they'll see what an angry mob can do !


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

Because we are the worm and they are the hook.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2006)

NCEES probably opted for the cheapest shipping available so its probably next week....

does our boards have to "do anything" once the get the results or do they just post em so people will stop calling/


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

But there are more of us than them. Hypothetically speaking, we could organize and stand up for ourselves to put and end to this kind of malarky.

It probably won't happen because probably about 2/3 of us will pass and get over it really quickly. Those who pass won't want to risk any issues with their licensure at that point. Those who fail will have even less clout. And, as always, those who are testing for the first time won't know the pain nor will they want to risk any repercussions.

Maybe that's why they can do what they do- they know it.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2006)

I promise to send them a "really nasty letter" about the process if I pass :read:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

We probably all should think about doing that. I think I will do it as well. :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 12, 2006)

The thing is Ed is that there isn't a damn thing that NCEES can do with regards to our license (upon passing that is) if people would stand up and make a stink over how long it takes to get the results out. There is no risk involved.....it's just time and bringing the right ideas and people together.


----------



## civengPE (Jun 12, 2006)

I just looked at the projected path for Tropical Storm ALBERTO and it looks like it will pass very close to NCEES on Wed.

I sure hope this doesn't mess up the results distribution!!!

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_a...2232.shtml?3day

Good luck to you that are in the path. Keep your head down.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

Let's do it then.

Damn, I hope the NCEES moles haven't figured out who I am and gave me a failing grade!  

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

> I just looked at the projected path for Tropical Storm ALBERTO and it looks like it will pass very close to NCEES on Wed.
> I sure hope this doesn't mess up the results distribution!!!
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_a...2232.shtml?3day
> ...


Keep your head up if th flood waters come a risin' 

Ed


----------



## kahuna64 (Jun 13, 2006)

Question for cdhanners:

When the results appeared on the web in NC last December - what part of the site were they found on? List? or did you do a license directory search? Just curious...


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 13, 2006)

From the home page select Directory. The last number is 31868. When 31869 shows up your heart will end up in your throat.

So I guess it is a directory search.


----------



## kahuna64 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks - that what I thought - just making sure you didn't know any super secret back door or anything 

Well, back to :brick:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

Or my preference,

:suicide:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 13, 2006)

Any one have any new news?

In this case no news is NOT good ganews.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

Number of Active Licensees as of 6/13/2006 - Georgia

Type Count

Professional Engineer 17,086

Land Surveyor 1,286

Engineer Firm 3,018

Land Surveyor Firm 584

Engineer In-Training 9,319

Land Surveyor In-Training 334

this hasnt changed in several days..


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry, no Ganews, Gary Ganews.


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 14, 2006)

I have been checking TX site since they seem to be the first to have results. The latest news is "April 2006 Exam results will be posted when available" :wtf:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

How about No S*** Sherlock! (not to you, but to the TX Board)

Ed


----------

